# Snakers



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes we all know snakers are pure evil becasue they are very hard to beat or to become one. So discuss.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 2, 2006)

I hate them is simple as that. Like Bulerias said lone ago that it isn't cheating but just a skill, I still stand for my dislike. But I use R.O.B if someone has higher wins than loses by far shot like: Wins:409 Loses: 50

But thats just me. But I'm becoming more of a snaker when they snake. Its like a flu.      

P.S. Oh yeah I hate them because I'm tired of losing to them all the time. Im a sore loser.


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2006)

I hate snakers and hackers...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2006)

Koehler, are you saying they're the same?  *cough*

<big><big><big><big><big>SNAKING IS A LEGITIMIATE TECHNIQUE.  If you can't win against a snaker, it's because you play worse than they do.</big></big></big>


----------



## Deep2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler, are you saying they're the same?  *cough*
> 
> SNAKING IS I'll make it first soon...



 Thank you Bulerias,I am a snaker and It is NOT cheating it is just...A LEGITIMATE TECHNIQUE.Thank you.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2006)

It's true just it really stinks when you know you may loose.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 2, 2006)

I nevered raced a snaker


----------



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool. I just became a snaker for 1 course. I beat the ghost by 20 seconds. That is a goal. I still      snakers though.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know how to snake.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 2, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Cool. I just became a snaker for 1 course. I beat the ghost by 20 seconds. That is a goal. I still      snakers though.


 what course?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing Figure-8 Circuit. XD


----------



## Tyler (Mar 3, 2006)

It strangly only works with time trial and It was Coco Moutain 2 I think. It was with Daisy. Than later I tried it in grand prix 50 and I came in 5.  <_<


----------



## SL92 (Mar 3, 2006)

Snaking is a form of playing the game. It is not cheating. I am trying to learn to snake, myself. If you complain about snakers being too hard, become one yourself so you can whup some   !


----------



## Micah (Mar 3, 2006)

It is annoying that people only choose Cheep Cheep Beach... <_<


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 3, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler, are you saying they're the same?  *cough*
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>SNAKING IS A LEGITIMIATE TECHNIQUE.  If you can't win against a snaker, it's because you play worse than they do.</big></big></big> </big></big>


<big><big>
 Thank you bul. I agree with you. If you cant beat 'em, join 'em</big>


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 3, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
I Agree too, Ive never played MKDS But i know what it is to feel like using a skill and people yell at you for it. When i was playing SSBM I would only use "A" Attacks and "B's" When nessary. I would Pwn My friends becuase I used iceclimers and I would Attack them when there recovering from a fall. They thought this was totally cheap and I should stop. Its not that hard to counter. just Doge and attck back...etc..etc.. 

 Sorry, I must of been rambling. The point is, if someone uses a skill that you think is cheap Find a way to get past it or do it better yourself.</big>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 3, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> It is annoying that people only choose Cheep Cheep Beach... <_<


 That's me    			 I don't snake though, cheep cheep is my favorite cousre


----------



## ƒish (Mar 3, 2006)

#1 reason i dont play mario kart anymore: Snakers.


why? because no matter how "legitimate" you rationalize it too, its still a cheap technique... i bet each and every one of you that snakes now hated it at one point... then you learned how, and decided it was suddenly alright, because you could do it too.


yes, i can snake, no i choose not too... i see its a cheap way of winning, so i use my own skill in racing the normal way, and no amount of "But the Programmers left it in on purpose!@1!11!1!1!11!" will change that. : )


just as a friend of mine predicted, snaking was something that would have been stopable... if everyone online wasn't so overzelous about winning more than they were about playing...

snaking could have been stopped... we could all be playing like normal people, instead of destroying our D-pads... but now, thats a little out of reach... after about december, all hope was lost for saving everyone from the snaking plague.

i wish everyone would realize that this game is more fun losing, but having fun, than winning, and building your ego.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 3, 2006)

I posted that exact same thing on nsider, and guess what I was flamed so many timse it went for 27 pages.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I posted that exact same thing on nsider, and guess what I was flamed so many timse it went for 27 pages.


 really, thats awsome... i love it how if you post something that makes sence there, you get jumped by like, 40 people... and PMed death threats by another 3-5 : )


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 3, 2006)

Have you guys seen that flame the PKMN made in the Nsider about snakers


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 3, 2006)

want a link? Well, I didn't get death threats     


http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...ssage.id=460461


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> want a ]http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...ssage.id=460461[/url]


 I bumped it


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 3, 2006)

again?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 3, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> again?


 no    			 I bumped it a while ago,and got reported :| But I don't care


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 4, 2006)

There is a letter in the new Nintendo power on this, they don't really answer whether it is good or not, they say it isn't cheating but probably not he way designers originally intended.

That was what I kinda tought because I don't like it but it isn't cheating....


----------



## SL92 (Mar 4, 2006)

Now we see that snaking is just a technique. Some like it, some don't. Just like every other thing on this Earth.


----------



## Micah (Mar 4, 2006)

Good job, PKMN! I started a flame war about AC:WW. It was hilarious! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## waketeen_91 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ugh. I play snakers all the time. THe only people who are insanely good without cheating is the japanese, they're so fun to play on WFC.


----------



## Mino (Mar 4, 2006)

waketeen_91 said:
			
		

> Ugh. I play snakers all the time. THe only people who are insanely good without cheating is the japanese, they're so fun to play on WFC.


Positive stereotypes are bad, too!      

The Japanese, for the most part are way better than us at video games.

Even Bungie's Halo 2 team got whupped by them, and they made the game.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 4, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Good job, PKMN! I started a flame war about AC:WW. It was hilarious! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


 What was it about ?


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2006)

oh, nothing... :r


----------



## DSFAN121 (Mar 9, 2006)

I couldn't snake to save my life. I can usually been snakers without snaking though.    			 'cept on Baby Park, since I keep crashing into the wall on the turns... <_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 11, 2006)

I kinda learned how to snake...but I suck...but right now I like turbo every single corner.  Like I'm on a beeating snakers streak, I've beaten like 7 in a row.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 18, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> waketeen_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!Can't wait to challenge them.


----------

